# Foxton Locks winter stoppage



## Fluffster (Dec 12, 2012)

Not derelict or a building (so won't huff if this ends up in the pit) but I saw this and thought of you guys. I'm 4 weeks into recovery from a knee replacement so won't be clambering scaffolding this year but, if they do it again next year, I'm in:

http://canalrivertrust.org.uk/winte...lock-17-grand-union-canal-15-16-december-2012

Foxton Lock 17, Grand Union Canal, 15-16 December 2012

Join us for our winter stoppage open day at Foxton Locks on the Grand Union Canal and find out what it takes to keep the country's busiest staircase lock flight operating.
Foxton Locks Foxton Locks, Grand Union Canal

*This historic lock flight will be drained while we reline the lock gates to prevent leaks and preserve water. While they're empty we're offering you the chance to descend into the lock chambers and see this famous British canal feature from an entirely new perspective.

We're putting up scaffolding so that you can climb right down to the bottom of these locks. If the popularity of previous open days is repeated you'll be joined by thousands of visitors who all want to say they've been to the bottom of the lock chamber. Make sure you don't miss out on this scarce opportunity.*

You'll also be able to take advantage of the free access into the Foxton Canal Museum, which will tell you all about history of the locks, the inclined plane boat lift, the lives of canal workers and the Grand Union Canal.

No pre-booking necessary.

Time: 10am-4pm (last entry strictly 3:15pm; site closes 3:45pm)

Location: Foxton Lock Country Park, Market Harborough, Leicestershire, LE16 7RA

Parking: Available in the Country Park's car park


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2012)

It's exploring the urban environment! 
Not really my cup of tea, but you're right, that will be a lot I people on here's thing!


----------



## RichardH (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been to the bottom of a lock (when it was empty). It's fascinating, and well worth a visit if you have the chance. Wear wellies or boots, though. The lock is empty, but there will probably be puddles around that are an inch or two deep.


----------



## rapidman (Dec 19, 2012)

If only i knew about this last week!! :-( would of been well worth a look


----------



## night crawler (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## whitelaw (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been to the bottom of a lock! Sadly it was full at the time and I had just fallen off the bloody upper gate! Wouldnt have minded that much, but surfacing next to a long dead rabbit didnt do much for me!


----------



## RichardH (Jan 6, 2013)

night crawler said:


> <<a pick chewer>>[/IMG]



Cor, Foxton has changed a bit since I last visited!


----------

